# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Podwyższona Lipaza

## Rekin90

Witam robiłem ostatnio wyniki z krwi (morfologie, próby wątrobowe, Lipaze). Wszystkie wyniki wyszły w normie oprócz Lipazy 92 u/l a norma to 13-60. Czy jest sie czym martwic i czemu ta lipaza jest podwyższona.
Proszę o pomoc z góry dziękuję

----------

